

Ask HN: Where is Square payments or equivalent for the UK? - jnye131

Where or why isn't there an equivalent of Square in the UK? I can understand why Square is avoiding expanding at the moment as they focus on building their US business.<p>It's a valid model of taking payments, so why isn't there a UK service offering it?<p>a) no one bothering? 
b) no one funding people who want to bother? 
c) regulatory problems?
======
helen842000
iZettle.com - that's the only one I've heard of.

With it being primarily chip & pin in the uk I think that was an initial
hurdle for people to get over, so it probably took longer for a UK company to
come to market.

~~~
jnye131
Fantastic, thanks for that, I'd completely missed it.

